# couple plant questions.



## dante322 (Jan 15, 2012)

never really did plants before but when i was setting up my 55 gallon I decided to give it a try.

first question. Potted plants, should they be removed from the pot? or just put the pot in the tank and weigh them down with something?

second question. Bunch plants, I have a cobamba that has a lead weight wrapped around the base. It keeps slipping out of it and floating to the top. I tried "pinching" the weight a little more but I think I might have damaged the stems. What should I look for as far as the health of the plant? and what can I do to keep it from floating up? I also have a spiral val that has a weight on it but it dosnt pull out.

Third question. One of the potted plants is a brazilian pennywort. A couple sprigs have come out of the pot and are floating around at the top of the tank. they have what appear to be a start of a root on them, and look very green and healthy. Do I have to put them back in the pot or will they grow and spread as a floating type of plant?


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

> first question. Potted plants, should they be removed from the pot? or just put the pot in the tank and weigh them down with something?


Take them out of the pots and plant into the substrate



> second question. Bunch plants, I have a cobamba that has a lead weight wrapped around the base. It keeps slipping out of it and floating to the top. I tried "pinching" the weight a little more but I think I might have damaged the stems. What should I look for as far as the health of the plant? and what can I do to keep it from floating up? I also have a spiral val that has a weight on it but it dosnt pull out.


I don't see any reason to keep the weight on them, take it off, plant into the substrate and they will grow. If you have issues with it staying planted dont worry, eventually it will take hold and it will no longer be a concern. 



> Third question. One of the potted plants is a brazilian pennywort. A couple sprigs have come out of the pot and are floating around at the top of the tank. they have what appear to be a start of a root on them, and look very green and healthy. Do I have to put them back in the pot or will they grow and spread as a floating type of plant?


I am pretty sure (and someone can either correct me or confirm) that they can grow floating, but will also block the light for your other plants. Like i said before, remove the weights and the pots and plant and they will all be fine.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Also make sure you remove the rock wool carefully from the roots, get off as much as possible as that stuff can make a mess in your tank


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Any bunched plants with a weight attached, need to be cut above the weight prior to you planting. The weight will usually damage the stems and even if it did not when they start to grow the damage will occur then. Cabomba roots very heavy - just get it going and you won't have to worry about it staying down.

Even a little bit of the rock wool can kill a fish. I had a tiny bit left on a plant and I pulled it off while in the tank and it slipped out of my fingers and since my fish are always curious, one of them ran right through it and it attached to its gills. I had to catch the fish and remove with tweezers. Wash it off under a faucet and get a toothpick to pick it out between the roots. Also, do not try to plant your potted plants with all the roots it probably has. You will likely damage them while planting and if they rot it can destroy the whole plant. Just cut the roots and leave only about 1 inch. I do this with every plant I have and have never had an issue.


----------

